# Kleiny Baby...



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... that's right... I said _Kleiny Baby_ cuz you always talk nice about your bike (it's always listening, and if it don't like what it hears, it might turn on you when you need it most)!


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

what happened to Klein bikes anyway?.... last I heard they were coming back and then nothing.... they seemed really nice..... altough, I demoed one once and thought it rode like a brick... with the advent of full carbon bikes..... compliance has really come into the equation....


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

kneejerk said:


> what happened to Klein bikes anyway?.... last I heard they were coming back and then nothing.... they seemed really nice..... altough, I demoed one once and thought it rode like a brick... with the advent of full carbon bikes..... compliance has really come into the equation....


... dunno fer shur... part of Trek's "restructuring... part of Gary Klein's association with Storck (before Storck started popping out CF frames, their Al frames were at least as good as a Klein and some seemed to use the same tubesets (alloys) as latter day Kleins), part of the whims and ways of the bicycle industry...

FWIW, in my humble opinion, the Klein Q Pro Carbon Team (as above) were smooth riding machines. I've ridden Al (among others) since the mid nineties (mostly Cannondales) and this one is a keeper (in case you didn't know, a CF fork and CF seat stays).


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Now that is a sweet looking bike! Love it. Any more closeup pics and component specs?


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

*... well, since U asked...*



mbaulfinger said:


> Any more closeup pics and component specs?







































... basically, Ultegra 9 speed (53/39-11/21), FSA Team CF cranks, LOOK 296 pedals, Thomson post, 3T Morph bar with 3T Fergie stem... Selle Italia saddle.

Wheelz change but pic'd with HED Alps and handbuilt CXP33s laced to Ultegra hubs with double butted DT Swiss spokes.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

damn, that looks nice!


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... ok, a couple more...


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Akirasho, nice shots of the bike. A classic


----------

